# Photoshop Fun_Colouring in GW Artwork to make your own art



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are a load of pieces of GW's artwork that I have modified
LH

This one took me about 1 hour









And if you don't believe me here's a layer to prove it









Here's a wip, I've kind of hit a road-block on it so don't expect anymore on it anytime soon.









And this is my most recent wip which I did in just 30 minutes!:shok:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

thats fine, but dont claim it as your own work, give credit where credit is due.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Well I'm actually trying to claim that this








is my own work. Not the entire thing just carefully placed colour.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I gathered as much, i was just saying to make sure you always list the credit when posting it in forums and such.

if I were you Id put some color variance in there, like some less saturated versions of the colors, or more blue or red shift for the purples., also some striation of your own added to the colors could help, any texture will only add to the final product.

if you want some quick color variance, make a new layer, fill it grey, then render clouds into each of the RBG chanels, go back to layers, make it about 5-10% opacity and set to overlay. you could also do the same thing using various browns and setting that layer to saturation.

otherwise keep up the good work, its great practice if nothing else.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

ahh looks like we have another colourer on this forum, some nice more there bud, but it looks a little flat IMHO, needs some different brush strokes and colour variation, im acctually doing one now, i didnt draw it, its Kombat-units lines, but i allready got his permission to do it so dont fret about all the legal crap 










as you see its no where near done but hopefully you can see what i mean by useing different colours to help bring it to life :laugh:

Hope this helps!

-Riandro 
:victory:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Ive got that gaurdsman saved on my computer, its just frigging awesome, the coloring is sick as hell on those 40k pictures man! can't believe how simple it is.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

That one Guardsdman looks like a cross-eyed 80-year-old hobo :laugh:
Seriously great pics dude drawing was never one of my strong points but I'm great at coloring


----------



## wonton86 (Sep 8, 2008)

luthorharkon i reckon ya colour work on those drawings r sick! good job


----------

